# Quick leo genetics question



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey i have recently paired a Male Hypo Tangerine to a Female Giant Sunglow.

What hatchlings can i expect from these??


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo(1C) tangerine X Talbino giant super hypo(1C) = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Giant normal HET Talbino.
Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
Giant hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
Hypo(2C) of type HET Talbino.
Giant hypo(2C) of type HET Talbino.
----
Hypo(1C) tangerine X Talbino giant super hypo(2C) = .

Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
Giant hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
Hypo(2C) of type HET Talbino.
Giant hypo(2C) of type HET Talbino.
----
Hypo(2C) tangerine X Talbino giant super hypo(2C) = .

Hypo(2C) of type HET Talbino.
Giant hypo(2C) of type HET Talbino.
----
Offspring in all outcome will be influanced by tangerine.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

So no chance of any sunglow giants then??

And so far this year i have bred my male Hypo Tangerine to my Female Giant sunglow and Normal Female.

Yet to be bred are my -
Blazing blizzard female
Murphys patternless female
Chocolate albino female
Jungle Female

Im looking at getting 2-3 more leos for breeding purposes, what in your opinion would go best with the remainder of my females. My brother is getting a supersnow male so that can be thrown into the equasion aswell.

I was thinking of gettin a male and female sunglow so i can make them into a trio with my giant next year??

What you think gazz?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wheaty5 said:


> So no chance of any sunglow giants then??
> 
> And so far this year i have bred my male Hypo Tangerine to my Female Giant sunglow and Normal Female.


A Giant sunglow is a TALBINO giant super hypo.So you need two leo's carrying the gene for Talbino either visual or HET.

Talbino giant super hypo(1C) X Normal = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Giant normal HET Talbino.
Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
Giant hypo(1C) HET Talbino.
----
Talbino giant super hypo(2C) X Normal = .

Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
Giant hypo(1C) HET Talbino.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ahh ok but i havnt bred my Giant sunglow to my normal lol its my Hypo Tangerine x Normal lol so what will that produce?? Probably normals.

Also what should i breed with the other females i listed as im looking at getting another male and maybe a shctb for my Male Hypo Tangerine??

Or maybe a pair of sunglows to make a trio with my giant sunglow next year?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

> Yet to be bred are my -
> Blazing blizzard female
> Murphys patternless female
> Chocolate albino female
> ...


Hypo(1C) tangerine X Talbino blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poly'HET Tangerine.
Hypo(1C) HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poly'HET Tangerine.
----
Hypo(2C) tangerine X Talbino blizzard = .

Hypo(1C) HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poly'HET Tangerine.
----
----
Hypo(1C) tangerine X Patternless = .

Normal HET Patternless/Poly'HET Tangerine.
Hypo(1C) HET Patternless/Poly'HET Tangerine.
----
Hypo(2C) tangerine X Patternless = .

Hypo(1C) HET Patternless/Poly'HET Tangerine.
----
----
Hypo(1C) tangerine X Talbino normal = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poly'HET Tangerine.
Hypo(1C) HET Talbino/Poly'HET Tangerine.
----
Hypo(2C) tangerine X Talbino normal = .

Hypo(1C) HET Talbino/Poly'HET Tangerine.
----
----
Hypo(1C) tangerine X jungle = .

Normal Poly'HET Tangerine,Jungle.
Hypo(1C) Poly'HET Tangerine,Junlge.
----
Hypo(2C) tangerine X jungle = .

Hypo(1C) Poly'HET Tangerine,Junlge.

Regarding the other two sunglows is a good way to go.As the best way to get good lookinh sunglows is to use other sunglows.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Gazz, i apreciate the effort thats gone into that post


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh and will a 2c Hypo look better than a 1c Hypo??

What is the significance of the 1 and 2 counts?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wheaty5 said:


> Oh and will a 2c Hypo look better than a 1c Hypo??
> 
> What is the significance of the 1 and 2 counts?


It is to do with dominant trait so.

(1C)-(1 COPY)-Heterozygous.
(2C)-(2 COPY)-Homozygous.

In dominant trait both HET(1C) & ****(2C) are visually the same.But genetically work differant.

For example Hypo is dominant so.

Hypo(1C) X normal = .

50%Normal.
50%Hypo(1C).
----
Hypo(2C) X Normal = .

100%Hypo(1C).


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ahh ok thanks again


----------



## Girl (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice start to your website :2thumb:
I live in Essex too so i'll keep my eyes peeled for your hatchlings aha!


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey thanks i will soon have some pics of my leos on their, ill try and do that tommorow


----------

